# FREE - 6th Annual CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet - Sunday MARCH 13th - FREE



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 21, 2011)

*     The 6th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET is a RAIN - or - SHINE event - You can help Bernard clear out his garage & your own garage for that matter by bringing down your pre war & post war vintage bicycle parts & bicycles to sell & pass on to fellow enthusiasts for some cold hard cash in your pockets - so don't be shy - A great way to keep the hobby alive & local - Also keep in mind that one man's trash is another man's treasure -

     The 6th annual CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet -- SUNDAY -- March 13th 2011 -- Swapmeet starts up @ 7am & goes until 10:30am -- SO GET THERE EARLY FOR YOU FREE SPACE -- 

     LOCATION -- The PIKE BAR & GRILL which is the same location we have had ALL of our CYCLONE COASTER  swap meets from day 1 ( on the corner of 4th street & Hermosa - which is 2 blocks NORTH of Portfolio Coffeehouse where are monthly "Sunday Ride" originates from )

     A friendly FYI for all - as far as parking goes if you are coming down for the swap meet itself to find that missing piece for your project - bring a bike & park in the residential neighborhoods in or around the FREE Swap Meet itself & ride on in - or - if you are a vendor you can UNLOAD your items then go to park in the surrounding areas - 

     The CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swap Meet will be followed to a vintage bicycle ride which will start from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE around NOON after everyone is all packed up -*

go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for ALL the details & directions


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 1, 2011)

=== Ride this Sunday March 6th ===

=== CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet March 13th ===


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 7, 2011)

Another great turnout on the ride -- CYCLONE COASTER free vintage swap meet THIS SUNDAY March 13th - come to buy - come to sell


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 10, 2011)

SWAP MEET approaching FAST -- this SUNDAY March 13th 7 to 10:30am -- weather forecast SUNNY & in the mid 70's -- followed by a vintage ride at NOON from Portfolio Coffeehouse -- www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details


----------



## jwm (Mar 13, 2011)

Here's a few pictures from today's swap. Great stuff, Great people, and a very cool ride to a barbecue lunch.


















This is just the kind of stuff that makes life worth living.

JWM


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 13, 2011)

LOL...no kidding and great deals to be had...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 17, 2011)

More pics that I got from the days events on Flickr link below 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/sets/72157626286179298/


----------

